# How Big Government is trying to smoke out the cigar industry



## Timtim13 (Sep 13, 2017)

Everyone seen this?

How Big Government is trying to smoke out the cigar industry | On Air Videos | Fox News


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep...this is now the 3rd thread on this and I'll close this one as well. I'm keeping the first one that was put up as repetitive threads tend to cause confusion. Please use the original thread to make comments.

Mod Team


----------

